# Moderation changes



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 16, 2002)

Rob Broad has stepped down as moderator here. We wish him success and look forward to his future contributions.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Sep 16, 2002)

I wish the rest of the Mod and Admins the best of luck with MT.  I will try not to be too much of a burden, not that I do not have to govern my comments so closely.:angel:


----------



## Roland (Sep 16, 2002)

Hope everything is ok!?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> 
> *Hope everything is ok!? *


I stepped down because I felt i did not have enough time to dedicate to the position of Moderator.  It was a great honor to be asked to be a moderator, but the position deserves someone who has enough time to do the job properly.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 3, 2002)

Kirk has stepped down as moderator here. We wish him well and look forward to his continued input.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 3, 2002)

Wow Dropping Like Flies,

Bob you are such a harsh task master, they cannot keep up with you and your expectations???

Curious minds want to know?


Kirk, Good luck in your new endeavors.
Make sure to come back and debate me some more.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 4, 2002)

Kirk and Rob are both good guys who I can't say anything bad about.  Both shared a lot of good ideas for improving things and helped keep an eye on stuff when my own would crap out.

:asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Kirk has stepped down as moderator here. We wish him well and look forward to his continued input. *


Thats really too bad. We were just getting to be buddies.


----------



## Elfan (Jul 31, 2003)

Look at the dates ToD, methinks you missed something.


----------

